# 11 vs 12's seatpost



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I noticed that the streampost is gone. Anyone know if there were issues with it besides the creaking?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Probably a tad heavier than the new type with traditional clamp. 

In my experience, kept clean and properly adjusted the streampost works fine. Creaking is addressed with some Kapton tape on the back of the post.


----------



## Abbett (Oct 23, 2005)

I built up a 2011 SLR01 3 weeks ago. Seat post weighed in at 236 grams. I applied carbon paste to the post and it has been silent so far, have heard of creaking if paste is not ocasionally re-applied. looigi what is Kapton tape and exactly where do you apply it.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

By changing the SLR01 seat post - we can use the same seat post on the 2012 SLR01 & RM01 - most important, we now offer 3 seat back options - 6mm - 15mm (comes standard on the SLR01 & RM01) and 30mm.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Abbett said:


> .. looigi what is Kapton tape and exactly where do you apply it.


There are a number of threads on this topic. It is my understanding carbon assembly past is to promote friction between assembled carbon components, and the presence of paste or some lubricant can cause the seatpost expansion plug to slip. There is a consensus among some that polyester or Kapton (polyimide) film applied to the back of the seatpost where it contacts the top of seat tube is the best solution. I've used both and have a roll of Kapton tape which is thin, easy to apply, and does the trick. Others have used pieces of screen protector film, which is generally polyester. Screen protector I've tried is thicker and doesn't adhere as well.

Kapton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

On the subject of BMC seatposts, does the RM01 (2011) have a 4mm or 5mm allen bolt?

Thanks!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

BMCUSA said:


> By changing the SLR01 seat post - we can use the same seat post on the 2012 SLR01 & RM01 - most important, we now offer 3 seat back options - 6mm - 15mm (comes standard on the SLR01 & RM01) and 30mm.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


I have not looked at the new posts, but are they compatible with a 2011 RM01? I'd love a bit more setback.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

U can use vinyl stickers too, everybody has a stickers moving around in the house for sure, cut them to fit the back of the saddle put it the saddle. Put some slight grease over the vinyl, done.




Abbett said:


> I built up a 2011 SLR01 3 weeks ago. Seat post weighed in at 236 grams. I applied carbon paste to the post and it has been silent so far, have heard of creaking if paste is not ocasionally re-applied. looigi what is Kapton tape and exactly where do you apply it.


----------



## Jean Gabin (Mar 16, 2010)

peanya said:


> anyone know if there were issues with it besides the creaking?


This

View attachment 241577


The front bolt ripped through the top of the post half way up a hill, after about 9 months / 4,000km.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Jean Gabin - do you use a torque wrench when adjusting the seat position (and stem - handle bar as well)?

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## Jean Gabin (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, always use torque wrench, 5nm on the rear bolt - I remember searching for the setting for this but couldn't find anything specific but assumed 5nm would be conservative. Is there a BMC specification for this? Actually I was more concerned about over-tightening the carbon rails on the SLR Carbonio saddle. I did try a bit less initially but the saddle rail tended to slip a little.

I thinking maybe my 90kg of cholesterol and lard was a bit much for it? 

This is the second Streampost I've had, the other one was on an alloy SL01 that was warrantied for cracks on the seat and chain stays, replaced with a SLX01. So I had a spare one to swap over when this one broke - would be interested in any advice on making it last. Never had an issue with creaks though, carbon paste and a bit of frame protection tape on the rear edge seems to work.

What I would really like is to swap it for a Thomson but that's the problem with these trick proprietary designs, you don't have an option if they're not all that


----------



## DaveKos (Nov 11, 2011)

BMCUSA said:


> Jean Gabin - do you use a torque wrench when adjusting the seat position (and stem - handle bar as well)?
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


@ BMC USA, 

sorry to hijack the thread...

I am having issue with my 73.5 streampost in my SL02 size 48 bike. Turns out the streampost is to short for me and I need to extend it 2-3cm below the 'min' line. 
Is this still okay?


----------



## The Mad hippie (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi DaveKos,
The 48 and 51 cm SL01 and 02 bikes and frames in OZ came with the shorter post and yes they were to short for almost everyone.
We were offered a straight swap for the longer posts for customers who needed them..
E


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

There is a short version of the Streampost - do NOT extend the seat post below the 'min' line. it is a safety issue.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## DaveKos (Nov 11, 2011)

BMCUSA said:


> There is a short version of the Streampost - do NOT extend the seat post below the 'min' line. it is a safety issue.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


Thanks BMC USA, Yes, it bothers me soo much if i need to extend it below the min line. 
Does BMC dealer provides a straight swap if customer need longer streampost? 
I bought my SL02 last week and just realized that my dealer did not offer me a straight swap. Btw, I am in Indonesia.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

BMCUSA said:


> There is a short version of the Streampost - do NOT extend the seat post below the 'min' line. it is a safety issue.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA



I just got a new 2011 SL01 51 and Streampost set at min line(tallest allowed) is still 5cm shorter than my normal saddle height. How do I do a direct swap with long version of this post(I am in Unites States)?


----------



## agg1979 (Feb 23, 2012)

Your BMC dealer can acquire a replacement long streampost directly from the BMC USA office.


----------



## rayxerx (Mar 24, 2012)

agg1979 said:


> Your BMC dealer can acquire a replacement long streampost directly from the BMC USA office.


The dealer I bought my 2011 SL01 is not helpful in getting me a replacement for my short Streampost and getting it swapped for a longer one. 

Any ideas or a BMC USA phone number I can call? Thanks!


----------



## agg1979 (Feb 23, 2012)

You can e-mail [email protected] for resolution. A current BMC dealer can order one directly very easily. Please indicate which dealer is giving you a hard time in your e-mail.


----------



## rayxerx (Mar 24, 2012)

agg1979 said:


> You can e-mail [email protected] for resolution. A current BMC dealer can order one directly very easily. Please indicate which dealer is giving you a hard time in your e-mail.



Thanks for the suggestion. I will try with another dealer closer to where I live.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Stockli Boy said:


> I have not looked at the new posts, but are they compatible with a 2011 RM01? I'd love a bit more setback.


Yes, see my thread in this forum for more info.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm @ 15.5 with my post length and I slammed the stem so I can "stretch" out a little bit.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

The Mad hippie said:


> Hi DaveKos,
> The 48 and 51 cm SL01 and 02 bikes and frames in OZ came with the shorter post and yes they were to short for almost everyone.
> *We were offered a straight swap* for the longer posts for customers who needed them..
> E


Is the swap for free? From the moment that for almost everyone it is too short?


----------



## Andybeezer (Aug 4, 2013)

My wife has just bought a BMC Pure PRO 01 2011 Frameset, however the seatpost is about 10mm short for her height. Is it still possible to obtain a swap out for a longer seat post or would a 350mm 2012 Streampost (which is still for sale) compatible?


----------

